# For those who have studied Homeric & Attic Greek



## Davidius (Feb 19, 2008)

Next semester I have the option of continuing to push forward in Latin by taking two Latin lit. courses and one Greek course, or to work on evening out my Greek and Latin/work towards getting ahead in Greek (since I want to focus on Greek in grad school) by taking only one Latin course alongside my third semester of Attic Greek (in which we'll be reading our first real work of prose) and an undergraduate introduction to Homer. 

Would anyone advise for/against beginning real Attic prose and Homer at the same time? Are the dialects different enough that I could keep from being too confused?


----------



## Davidius (Feb 20, 2008)

I know there are at least a few of you here...


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 20, 2008)

I stank at Greek and was only serviceable in Latin, if you are a glutton for punishment I say proceed.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 20, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Next semester I have the option of continuing to push forward in Latin by taking two Latin lit. courses and one Greek course, or to work on evening out my Greek and Latin/work towards getting ahead in Greek (since I want to focus on Greek in grad school) by taking only one Latin course alongside my third semester of Attic Greek (in which we'll be reading our first real work of prose) and an undergraduate introduction to Homer.
> 
> Would anyone advise for/against beginning real Attic prose and Homer at the same time? Are the dialects different enough that I could keep from being too confused?



You can take Homer at the same time as other Greek. I actually took Homer (we read several books of the Odyssey) in my junior year, along with Plato (I think we read a couple of dialogs and a couple books of the Republic) and a class on Roman historians (I think we read Livy, Suetonius and Tacitus)

The dialects are not that different. Prose and poetry and different enough in themselves. Homer is relatively easy Greek (except for some vocab).

The only way you get better is to read, read and read.


----------

